# Losing weight is so hard........



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am the same way...and I am 5'3 my dh is 6' and weighs 170 and can eat me under the table and never gain....I keep ziplock backs of fresh fruit, sliced cucumbers, carrots and celery and dip them in low fat dressing when I get the munchies. I dip apples in peanut butter....I just try to make healthier choices. it is so hard...but if you have something ready that you can grab it helps a lot...BC's used to bloat me like crazy too. I also buy the flavored packs and put them in water to give me the sweet i need..I really love the tropical punch Kool aid for some reason. and I keep sugar free gum handy.

When i cheat...I work out harder and longer


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am the same way...and I am 5'3 my dh is 6' and weighs 170 and can eat me under the table and never gain....I keep ziplock backs of fresh fruit, sliced cucumbers, carrots and celery and dip them in low fat dressing when I get the munchies. I dip apples in peanut butter....I just try to make healthier choices. it is so hard...but if you have something ready that you can grab it helps a lot...BC's used to bloat me like crazy too. I also buy the flavored packs and put them in water to give me the sweet i need..I really love the tropical punch Kool aid for some reason. and I keep sugar free gum handy.

When i cheat...I work out harder and longer_

 
I love love love apples in peanut butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the tips. I try to buy low fat everything and fruits/veggies but it seems like it's not helping. When I do give into my cravings, I feel soooo shitty afterwards. Like I wish I could rewind time and just not do it because after the satisfaction part passes, the guilt part comes which is the worst feeling ever.

When I used to be single in the beginning of college, I went to the gym almost everyday, did 1.5 hours of cardio and lifted for 30 minutes. I also played basketball and volleyball. I was so in shape back then. Now that I live far from the gym, I don't wanna make the effort and I resort to sitting on the couch.

That's it, I'm going to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 23, 2009)

It's hard also because it looks like you're still in a healthy weight range so you'll really need to put in more effort to lose the few pounds you gained. Record what you eat and the calories (measure everything, I know it's long), but it'll really help you lose it and make you accountable so maybe you won't want to write down everything and maybe that way you won't eat it. Up the exercise either in length or intensity for a month and you should notice results.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Once you start going back to the gym it will become habit again...I feel so guilty when I dont go...and working out and exercise is truly the only way to get the body you want...dieting only helps loose weight it does not tone you and firm you up.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

yea i def don't want to look thin but flabby. i wanna be toned. must go tomorrow!!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 23, 2009)

Count calories and work out


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm going to piggyback onto the relationship thing. Ever since I got married last year and had a baby, myyyyy gawdddd. I feel like Rasputia. (Ha ha...from Norbit. Corny, I know) When I was single, I could keep just Lean Cuisine, yogurt, oatmeal and skim milk in my kitchen and be fine. LOL. If it's not there, I can't eat it, right? But now I've inherited a family, and it's sooo hard to be diligent about what I eat, and it seems harder to work out. I have a gym quality treadmill in my house, too, so I have NO excuse. I just don't feel like it. LOL. Man, it is SO hard. I kept telling myself warm weather is right around the corner so I need to step it up. But NOPE, I've lost no weight. So I feel your pain.

But you sound like you motivated yourself, so that's good! Once you see even the tiniest result, you'll become addicted...so just take the first step and keep going! (I know it's easier said than done...otherwise, I'd be doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But you're on the right track! You don't have much weight to lose, so you'll reach your goal in no time!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_I'm going to piggyback onto the relationship thing. Ever since I got married last year and had a baby, myyyyy gawdddd. I feel like Rasputia. (Ha ha...from Norbit. Corny, I know) When I was single, I could keep just Lean Cuisine, yogurt, oatmeal and skim milk in my kitchen and be fine. LOL. If it's not there, I can't eat it, right? But now I've inherited a family, and it's sooo hard to be diligent about what I eat, and it seems harder to work out. I have a gym quality treadmill in my house, too, so I have NO excuse. I just don't feel like it. LOL. Man, it is SO hard. I kept telling myself warm weather is right around the corner so I need to step it up. But NOPE, I've lost no weight. So I feel your pain.

But you sound like you motivated yourself, so that's good! Once you see even the tiniest result, you'll become addicted...so just take the first step and keep going! (I know it's easier said than done...otherwise, I'd be doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But you're on the right track! You don't have much weight to lose, so you'll reach your goal in no time!_

 
I agree! The first step is SOO hard. I hate how I get a stream of motivation, go work out, then fall back into my cravings, eat junk food, then feel shitty and give up. It's an endless cycle. Whenever I have cravings now, I try to distract myself (read, watch tv) until I don't feel like eating anymore. It actually helps. Oh and drinking water before eating really makes you feel full faster.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Yes, you are soo right. It IS so hard to get the wheels in motion. It's like the first 2-3 weeks are a test run. If you fail, then you give up. But if you pass the first 2-3 weeks, then week 4 and then 5 and then 6 just flow together and before you know it, you've lost 15 pounds!

Distracting yourself is a good idea. If I feel like eating, I just log onto NeimanMarcus.com or Intermixonline.com and it deters me from food. LOL. Who wants to sit there with snacky snacks in their lap while looking at beautiful clothes, right?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Today I bought some Crystal Light powder mixes. It's helping so far. Haven't had the urge for candy. It's a good distraction so far.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

^ Omg, I looove that stuff. Who would've thought sugar-free lemonade could taste so good? I sometimes mix two flavors together to make berry-lemonade. That's all I keep in the house so the kids don't get a lot of sugar and calories from their beverages. You're doing great! Keep it up!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_^ Omg, I looove that stuff. Who would've thought sugar-free lemonade could taste so good? I sometimes mix two flavors together to make berry-lemonade. That's all I keep in the house so the kids don't get a lot of sugar and calories from their beverages. You're doing great! Keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the encouragement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do love that stuff too! Imagine how many calories I could've saved if I drank that instead of stealing sips of my boyfriend's soda. The thing about soda is, I never order it at restaurants or buy them because I never wanna finish them all. Something about the carbonation makes me feel super bloated so I would always sip my boyfriend's. Now I don't have to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. About the Naked Juice comment, I love green machine! I also really like the Mango one (Mango Tango was it? Don't quote me on this!) but I think they're kind of expensive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started to make my own juices and they're good but still no comparison to Naked Juices.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Thanks for the encouragement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do love that stuff too! Imagine how many calories I could've saved if I drank that instead of stealing sips of my boyfriend's soda. The thing about soda is, I never order it at restaurants or buy them because I never wanna finish them all. Something about the carbonation makes me feel super bloated so I would always sip my boyfriend's. Now I don't have to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. About the Naked Juice comment, I love green machine! I also really like the Mango one (Mango Tango was it? Don't quote me on this!) but I think they're kind of expensive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started to make my own juices and they're good but still no comparison to Naked Juices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! I know weight loss is one of the most difficult things to accomplish. It takes a lot of determination and will power...but it _can _be done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL, how weird. I'm pretty much the same way. I never buy sodas for the house unless we're having some kind of get together. I always just order water when we go out to eat. Otherwise, I'd get full on the soda before the food comes! If you ever crave carbonation, though, you can mix the Crystal Light with Perrier or club soda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And omg, YESS those Naked Juices mo' definitely are expensive! LOL That's the only downside. I was buying them in the big containers, but my GOODNESS they're pricey. And I was going to mentioned making your own juice in your FOTD post, but I didn't want to completely hi-jack it! LOL. We have a Jack LaLanne juicer, and I love it...but like you said, homemade juice isn't quite like Naked Juice. I wonder if added whey protein and all the other good stuff will help thicken the consistency of homemade juice?? Maybe extract juice out of the juicer and then throw it in a blender with some additives?? I dunno. But wow, I just gave myself an idea. LOL Maybe we'll try it this weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out if we do.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_You're welcome! I know weight loss is one of the most difficult things to accomplish. It takes a lot of determination and will power...but it can be done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL, how weird. I'm pretty much the same way. I never buy sodas for the house unless we're having some kind of get together. *I always just order water when we go out to eat. Otherwise, I'd get full on the soda before the food comes! *If you ever crave carbonation, though, you can mix the Crystal Light with Perrier or club soda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And omg, YESS those Naked Juices mo' definitely are expensive! LOL That's the only downside. I was buying them in the big containers, but my GOODNESS they're pricey. And I was going to mentioned making your own juice in your FOTD post, but I didn't want to completely hi-jack it! LOL. We have a Jack LaLanne juicer, and I love it...but like you said, homemade juice isn't quite like Naked Juice. I wonder if added whey protein and all the other good stuff will help thicken the consistency of homemade juice?? Maybe extract juice out of the juicer and then throw it in a blender with some additives?? I dunno. But wow, I just gave myself an idea. LOL Maybe we'll try it this weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out if we do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's me!

Definitely let me know how it works out this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a juicer but when I go see my parents, they make me carrot/celery/apple juice with the juicer. Sounds reallly gross but it's reallllly delicious and the apples add a bit of a sweetness.


----------



## imjames407 (May 22, 2009)

For me it's not so bad.I am 6'.


----------

